# Gaming Laptop bis 2750€ - Mifcom oder MSI



## Dark_Nolan (10. August 2019)

Hi,

Nach aktuellen Stand werde ich mein Derzeitiges "Spielzimmer" räumen müssen um Platz für ein Kinderzimmer zu schaffen.

Nun hat mein Aktueller PC (Es gibt auch ein Tagebuch: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/248350-tagebuch-nolan-s-pc-zieht-um-neuer-gpu-kuehler-bilder-video-1.html , allerdings hat sich die HW etwas geändert: Aktuell: i7 4790K , MSI GTX 970 gaming 4G , ASUS Maximus Ranger VII) keinen Platz mehr.

Nun habe ich Überlegt mir einen Laptop Anzuschaffen ( Mein aktueller PC wird dann auch verkauft werden samt den 3 Monitoren etc).

In der engeren Auswahl stehen nun folgende Modele:

*MSI GE 75 9 SF- 419 DE Raider* für Aktuell 2400€ folgende Specs sind vorhanden:

MSI GE75 9SF-419DE - Raider ab €' '2399,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

oder

*Mifcom XG7 i7 RTX 2070* 2649€ mit 256GB SSD (mit 512 GB m2 SSD für 2709€)

Gaming Laptop XG7 i7 - RTX 2070 Premium (17,3") - Gaming Laptops X-Serie

Die haupt unterschiede mal gleich Notiert:

...................................................*                                              MSI*.............................................................*Mifcom * 

*CPU.........................................*i7 9750H..................................................i7 9700K
*BS............................................*Win 10 Home..........................................keins
*Thinderbolt...........................*nein............................................................ja



Das MSI hat für mich die etwas bessere Optik und man findet wenigstens den ein oder anderen Test im Netz.

Dafür hat der Mifcom aber den besseren CPU welche laut Youtube im vergleich zum 9750H schon bis zu 30 FPS ausmachen kann (Stimmt das überhaupt?)

Leider findet man nazu 0 Tests oder gar Videos zum Mifcom um vielleicht mal die Lautstärke zu hören oder sonstige vergleiche daraus zu ziehen.

Kann ich eigentlich mein Aktuelles Win 10 Pro vom Desktop PC dann auf den Mifcom verwenden? Denn da ist kein BS dabei und das bei 2700€ 
Wenn nicht kommen noch der Kaufpreis für ein neues Windows dazu was den Preis nochmal erhöht.

Was würdet ihr kaufen?

Gespielt werden unter anderem:

Anno 1800
BF 5
CS GO
WoW

Auch neue Titel die erscheinen sollen gespielt werden.

Ich tendiere ja zum MSI aber der CPU vom Mifcom lockt halt auch


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2750â‚¬ Mifcom oder MSI*

Warum muss es denn unbedingt ein Laptop sein?
Ein Mini-ITX system nimmt auch nicht viel Platz weg und kommt um einiges günstiger!


----------



## fotoman (10. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2750â‚¬ Mifcom oder MSI*

Da der Laptop wohl als stationäres Gerät genutzt wird, würde ich bei genügend Unempfindlichkeit der Angehörigen eher zum
Schenker XMG ULTRA 17-E19hvw ab €' '2722,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
greifen. Mifcon habe ich persönlich noch nie gehört (muss aber natürlich nichts heißen), zum Schenker findet man zumindest ansatzweise brauchbare Tests auch Notebookcheck (dort halt mit dem i9-9900K und nciht mit dem kastireten i7-9700k).

Da Schenker es mit dem i9-9900k schaft, die Wärme wegzukühlen
Test Schenker XMG Ultra 17 (i9-9900K, RTX 2080) Clevo P775TM1-G Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
werden sie es mit dem i7 wohl auch schaffen. Und erwartungsgemäß sollte das Staubsauger-Kraftwerk auch weit genug vom zukünftgien Nachwuchs entfernt betrieben werden, leise ist es erwartungsgemäß nicht, wenn es genutzt wird. Irgendwie müssen die 95W + Grafikkarte halt weggekühlt werden und für ein paar 120-140mm Lüfter ist im Laptop kei Platz.

Und wenn Du dort die Spieleperfornace vergleichst, dann beachte, dass der Schenker mit i9 ein UHD-Display hatte.

Falls das Win 10 Pro eine normale Vollversion ist, dann kannst Du sie auf ohne MS-Kontozwnag übertragen.


----------



## Dark_Nolan (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2750â‚¬ Mifcom oder MSI*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Warum muss es denn unbedingt ein Laptop sein?
> Ein Mini-ITX system nimmt auch nicht viel Platz weg und kommt um einiges günstiger!



Separater Monitor, Tastatur und dann die ganzen kabel nehmen sehr wohl mehr Platz in Anspruch als ein Laptop.



fotoman schrieb:


> Da der Laptop wohl als stationäres Gerät genutzt wird, würde ich bei genügend Unempfindlichkeit der Angehörigen eher zum
> Schenker XMG ULTRA 17-E19hvw ab €'*'2722,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> greifen. Mifcon habe ich persönlich noch nie gehört (muss aber natürlich nichts heißen), zum Schenker findet man zumindest ansatzweise brauchbare Tests auch Notebookcheck (dort halt mit dem i9-9900K und nciht mit dem kastireten i7-9700k).
> 
> Falls das Win 10 Pro eine normale Vollversion ist, dann kannst Du sie auf ohne MS-Kontozwnag übertragen.



Das Schenker scheint in der tat nen gutes Notebook zu sein. Einzigst die Möglichkeit der RGB Anpassung stören ein wenig auf den 1. moment. eintweder 3 Zonen oder einfarbig. Man kann eben nicht alles haben

Danke für den Schenker Tip


----------



## iRcK91 (13. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2750â‚¬ Mifcom oder MSI*

Also ich kann ja mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Habe damals auch Ewigkeiten gesucht nach dem richtigen. Mir war vor allem das Kabelmanagement wichtig. Viele Notebooks haben z.B die USB Anschlüsse auf der rechten Seite (wo sie Maus ist). Fand ich teilweise nervig. Auch die Netzanschlüsse von der Seite gingen gar nicht.

Habe mich am Ende für das MSI GT73 entschieden. Da passte das. Jetzt nach bissel über einem Jahr trenne ich mich zwar wieder aber ich fand es immer echt Top! 

Wobei du für die angegebenen Games kaum die Leistung brauchst die du angibst xD

Habe mit nem i7 7820HK und ner GTX1070 ohne Probleme BF5 spielen können. Anno etc natürlich auch.


----------

